# New Liberty Customizer For Dx (How To Get It Working)



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Team Liberty has released the new Liberty Customizer (donate) for the Bionic today and this will show you how to get it working on your DX.

Step 1: if you already have liberty 3 v1.0 you will need to use Rom Toolbox to break the market link for Liberty Customizer. If not it will show as "Purchased" but will not let you update and say "you cannot update because you have not purchased". You can also purchase on the computer version of market if you'd prefer.

Step 2: Once it has installed open up the customizer and click "Theme Manager". it will say that it needs to download the themes so let it go (this may take a few minutes). After a while the app will force close. (this is ok)

Step 3: After the app has f/c'd, re-open it click "Theme Manager again and let it run for a minute then using your favorite app manager kill the customizer app. Do not let it f/c before you kill it. If completed properly the next time you open it up you should have the themes listed in the manager =)

Disclaimer: This app was only tested for the Bionic and Droid 3 so i nor Team Liberty are responsible if you purchase this app and does not work for your DX. or messes up your phone. (you should be supporting these great devs any way)

Screenshot is ICS Blue =)

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for this post. I didn't realize the app was not for the DX before I purchased but I am happy with the donation.

I did try your method above but it did not work. Depending on which method I use to kill the task, I get slightly different results (neither end up with me getting the themes though). After the first FC, I start the process again and kill with ROM Toolbox, the next time I run Liberty Customizer, it says downloading then says (null).

If I kill it using the Android built in method "Force Stop", it actually kills Liberty Customizer but when I start the download again, it still FCs.

I appreciate the post, as I would never have found that out, but I am wondering if there is a step missing or maybe I am not following your steps closely enough?

Thanks


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe try a reboot after the first f/c. I tried it twice and it worked both times. How long does it take before it f/c's

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Btw i used the built in method "force stop"

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Metfanant (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting...because I downloaded, installed, and used the app to flash ICS Blue without ANY of the extra steps you described and it has worked perfectly fine...


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Maybe try a reboot after the first f/c. I tried it twice and it worked both times. How long does it take before it f/c's
> 
> Sent from my Hacked Out DX


It FC'd, I rebooted and tried it again and it FC'd again. It takes 34 seconds to FC.

It was interesting that when I rebooted, it had two Liberty icons in the status bar. One said changelog and the other was an icon to run the customizer but it was the customizer built into ROM Toolbox to customize which apps to install.

This is strange as I am almost never the only one with an issue. My DX has always gotten along pretty well with Liberty.

Thanks for following up with more suggestions. I guess I will keep trying in case it just works.


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Metfanant said:


> Interesting...because I downloaded, installed, and used the app to flash ICS Blue without ANY of the extra steps you described and it has worked perfectly fine...


Your killing me! lol


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Maxpower said:


> It FC'd, I rebooted and tried it again and it FC'd again. It takes 34 seconds to FC.
> 
> It was interesting that when I rebooted, it had two Liberty icons in the status bar. One said changelog and the other was an icon to run the customizer but it was the customizer built into ROM Toolbox to customize which apps to install.
> 
> ...


Well sounds like its not running long enough to download before closing. Mine ran about 6 mins before the f/c and it is a 6mb file so 35sec isnt long enough. Maybe try a few more times or clear the data and uninstall then try again. Hope it works for ya.

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Metfanant said:


> Interesting...because I downloaded, installed, and used the app to flash ICS Blue without ANY of the extra steps you described and it has worked perfectly fine...


Glad it worked for ya. it sure is nice to have

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

As it wasn't meant for the DX results will vary. I hope this will help atleast someone. Also gonna try a third time to make sure it wasn't a fluke

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Hahahahaha

OK. So I uninstalled it again. Rebooted, installed from the Market (again) and now it works! lol

Go figure!

Actually, it kinda worked. It started the download and got to 52% and stayed there for a long time. I killed Liberty Customizer then restarted it. This time it showed the themes.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No prob. From what i hear bionic users are having issues also. They are working on a fix currently

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Well i guess this thread is now outdated. Liberty customizer is now fixed and new version in the market

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been scanning the market, waiting for the upgrade. I just now realized that the reason why it started working for me earlier, after I uninstalled and then reinstalled, was because I got the update on the reinstall. lol


----------

